# Horizontal crack in ceiling next to exterior wall



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just looks like a bad tape job to me.
Had any ice dams on the roof?


----------



## ContessaDiTuna (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! I hope it's just a bad tape job. The DC area has had some snow recently and I did notice one small dam on the other end of the TH, so it's possible that there were dams hanging off of the eaves that went unnoticed. Should I try repairing this and then if it re-occurs, I'll know it needs additional work, or is it too risky to leave since there could be water damage?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Only thing that looks remotely like possible water damage is where the paint blew out.
What's up with the roof leaks? Fixed those yet?
What's the issues with the leaks?


----------



## ContessaDiTuna (Jan 16, 2014)

The roofer is supposed to come tomorrow to fix the leaks. I have faulty flashing where my TH abuts the neighbors' TH, there's a something wrong with the chimney flue that needs to be fixed, and the rear bathroom vent pipe collar needs to be replaced. This has actually caused water to slide down the pipe into the insulation and is causing a sag and cracks in the ceiling drywall in another part of my master bath. So, the roof has been the bane of my homeowning existence for the last few weeks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

With that many leaks it may be time for a new roof.
A simple fast cheap fix for the leaking waste stack vents is one of these. No glue, no having to mess with old shingles.
Takes about 30 sec. to install.
http://www.oatey.com/products/flashings/roof-flashings/rain-collar-for-no-calk-roof-flashings


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

As far as the crack I agree it's just the tape.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Ceiling cracks cannot be vertical or horizontal. Those designations are reserved for walls. :biggrin:


----------



## ContessaDiTuna (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the responses, everyone! I appreciate them. The roofer came out today, so my next step is to repair the damage caused by the leaks and then I'll try to tackle the bad tape job. At least I feel more assured that there isn't any imminent roof collapse now!


----------

